
Dividing 1 by 998,001 - nicocerdeira
https://twitter.com/mathladyhazel/status/1298453291349823489
======
forgotpwd16
A years old post with interesting comments on how it works:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3514721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3514721)

